# My First Soil Test Results



## rubes1520 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi guys,

I just received my first soil test results from Soil Savvy. For my first test I'm happy with the results. I live in Southeastern MA which according to UMASS tends to have acidic soil. My lawn is Perennial Rye, 3 years old, 4500 sq ft.

I'm looking for feedback on it, specifically on the best way to raise the 5.38 pH level.

Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Their recommendation is that you are good to go on NPK. All you need to ensure is that it gets some  dhmo.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

With your low ph, I'd go ahead and put out lime.


----------



## rubes1520 (Aug 22, 2018)

I've never heard of dmho before.

With the Magnesium level being lower than Calcium, would Dolomitic Lime be a better option? If so, any recommendations on which brands sell pelleted dolomitic lime? Thanks!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

rubes1520 said:


> I've never heard of dmho before.
> 
> With the Magnesium level being lower than Calcium, would Dolomitic Lime be a better option? If so, any recommendations on which brands sell pelleted dolomitic lime? Thanks!


Dolomitic would be good. I recommend the pelleted vs the powder as it's easier to spread. Powder is just a big mess. Around me, the prices are similar between a landscape supply store and lowes. $4-5 for 40-50 lbs.

BTW, dhmo is water... satire...


----------



## rubes1520 (Aug 22, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> rubes1520 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of dmho before.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

DHMO= Dihydrogen Monoxide = 2 Hydrogen and a single oxygen = H2O = water


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

g-man said:


> DHMO= Dihydrogen Monoxide = 2 Hydrogen and a single oxygen = H2O = water


Thanks for posting that site. I need to reference it elsewhere... :thumbup:


----------



## freightguy (Aug 28, 2018)

Wow. Look great. Isn't line recommended


----------

